# Craftsman Model 944 520661 Manual



## tgsguitar (Nov 13, 2016)

I just purchased a used Snowblower Model 944 520661 ( I think this is a Canadian Model Number as I'm in Canada ).
The previous owner told me it was 3 - 4 years old but I think it might be a little older than that. It's a 27"/14.5 
Model.

It did not come with a Users Manual and I am having a hard time finding the proper Model Specific manual online.
If anyone has a digital copy they could share for this Model or if anyone could point me in the right direction for 
where to find one, I'd really appreciate it !

Thanks !
JimC


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you post a picture, sometimes US and Canadian models are the same except for model numbers. I have some manuals, but not that one.


----------



## tgsguitar (Nov 13, 2016)

How do I post pictures ? I'm used to just attaching a photo but to insert an image it's asking me
for an URL and provides a dialogue box with an https:// Do I just insert my Drive Letter and
image path after the https:// ?

Thanks 
JimC


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Click on reply. Look for the paperclip in the top row. Click on it and go to where your picture is and select it. If that doesn't work for you, post it to some place like photobucket and then provide the url for it.


----------



## tgsguitar (Nov 13, 2016)

I posted some Pics on SmugMug and when I input the URL it told me I didn't have enough posts on 
this site to allow me to post pics ? How many posts do I have to make before I can post pics ?

Thanks !
JimC


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Just insure the photo's are viewable to everyone and paste the url of the photo in a reply.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe for new members "copy and paste a picture" works now as well as uploading a picture through "manage attachments". 
Posting a link is not available for them until they reach 15 posts count.
Use the first or second method that is allowed for new members for posting pictures.

(I could be wrong with this info :facepalm_zpsdj194qh , but I have seen members with only a few posts count posting pictures but NOT links)


----------

